# costs of buying a foal in-utero



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a general curiosity about purchasing a foal in-utero and would like to learn more about the costs and stipulations involved. Lets say a contract is constructed that covers LFG, plus handling, training and vet care til weaning at 6 months. Also covers if there's something wrong with the foal I get another at no extra cost. How much would such a arrangement cost and are there any foreseen troubles? I realize the sex is a mystery, the temperment however could be foreseen by the temperment of the WELL CHOSEN parents. so.. opinions?

​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It doesn't seem like something I would do, personally. I would like knowing everything about a foal and can't see myself agreeing to buy an unborn one. What if the horse is severely deformed? Stillborn? Conformationally ugly?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Well she said Live Foal Guarantee,& to answer your question I have no idea, but I know a couple thousand, at the least.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

LFG is a live foal guarantee, so the birth of a still born would mean I would get another at no extra cost as covered by the contract. Also any health problems such as risky deformities would also be covered in the same clause. As for the conformation however, good parents and a strong bloodline should rule out a bad conformation but, no guarantees... interesting point. =) 


​


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

There is no way to put a price out there for you. It depends on the breed and the parents. It's generally cheaper than buying once the foal is on the ground though. And as far as stipulations, it's highly dependant on the people involved, and very important to get everything in writing of course


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm considering buying in-utero myself  The parents are proven, sire has several foals on the ground that I have been able to touch and play with, and the mare has had two fillies by him previously. I would NEVER buy in-utero from unproven parents, or parents whom I cannot see previous offspring of at least one. You should also be able to look over both the mare and the stud, if the stud is 'too wild' to be touched or approached by strangers, I wouldn't go for it. 

Obviously stallions are risky, but he shouldn't act like a douche when you approach or give him a pat on the nose. The stud my two Foxtrotters are out of is verrryyy personable. I was snuggling his head today, if I didn't know any better, I'd think he was a gelding. He's an old fart now at 19, but he's had the gelding attitude since he was a youngin'. 

In-utero is risky, and it can really be cheaper to purchase an on-the-ground foal. But, it's great if your buying a foal from a stud whom you don't have a quality-enough mare to breed too. Or if he's very restricted with outside breedings, etc. 

The one I'm possibly interested in purchasing is $1500. I need to inquire further on what heights their previous offspring has reached first, but the mare has to be checked to see if she's actually preggo first and what not so I'm in no rush. There's a 98% for solid, true black. And a 95% chance for a filly, according to science. It'll be registrable and what not. 

Price really depends on quality, breed, rarity, etc. Obviously a foal from show parents will run a pretty penny compared to good quality, but unshown parents.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

When I sell a foal in utro the price will depend on several factors. Big ones are the mare and the stallion used. I put a set price on the foal. However most of the time I set a price for the lease and care of the mare and the buyer picks the stallion and covers that cost. This works out very well as they get exactly the breeding and cross they want.

As to the LFG and such. You get a LFG from the stallion owner so that covers that cost. The rest is covered in the Insurance I recommend the buyer to get. This would cover all related vet costs of re breeding and such. As I will not cover that again.

If I sell one through ET then the agreement covers what is and is not covered. You get the LFG again from the stallion owner and I give a guarantee that you get to try again the following year but like stated before the buyer needs to get insurance on the foal to cover the cost of what is not covered with the ET cost.

I find that if you are buying or selling this way your best bet no matter what the contract may state is to get insurance on the un born foal.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm. With the contract, it does seem interesting.....hope for the best, expect the worst kind of thing haha


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have bought and sold a few this way. I have been happy with all of my purchases and everyone that has bought from me has been very happy with their new little ones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

